# New here with question on observing mantids in the wild.



## Rukoyua (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm from the Northeastern US and I'm really interested in observing mantids out in nature. However, I've been having a lot of difficulty finding any decent information about how best to do this. Does anyone have any good tips about where and when I should look for them?


----------



## ismart (Jun 10, 2009)

The best time to look for mantids would be august to october. By then they are much easier to spot, because they are either sub-adults, or adults. Look in areas with overgrown vegetation, like meadows, open lots, gardens. Even weedy fences support populations of mantids.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 10, 2009)

ismart said:


> The best time to look for mantids would be august to october. By then they are much easier to spot, because they are either sub-adults, or adults. Look in areas with overgrown vegetation, like meadows, open lots, gardens. Even weedy fences support populations of mantids.


+1

Paul pretty much said it all!


----------



## Rick (Jun 10, 2009)

ismart said:


> The best time to look for mantids would be august to october. By then they are much easier to spot, because they are either sub-adults, or adults. Look in areas with overgrown vegetation, like meadows, open lots, gardens. Even weedy fences support populations of mantids.


Welcome. This is correct. Those areas often have large populations of food insects like grasshoppers. Lots of food equals lots of mantids.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 10, 2009)

Rick said:


> Welcome. This is correct. Those areas often have large populations of food insects like grasshoppers. Lots of food equals lots of mantids.


As above, but some lazy old men check walls that have a light in them at night at this time. The light attracts flying insects, they attranct mantids. Bingo!


----------



## revmdn (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm such a dork sometimes.... I totally forgot to welcome you!  

Hey, Rukoyua... welcome to the forum!!  Glad to have you here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 10, 2009)

:lol: Welcome from OHIO!


----------



## agent A (Jun 11, 2009)

July is a good time. That's when I find mine. And katnapper you are not a dork. Sometimes you teat mantidforum like court with your strong arguements, but you are not a dork. By the way katnapper, are you a lawyer?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 11, 2009)

agent A said:


> July is a good time. That's when I find mine. And katnapper you are not a dork. Sometimes you teat mantidforum like court with your strong arguements, but you are not a dork. By the way katnapper, are you a lawyer?


Shhh! Of course she is! Most of the members of this forum over 25 are, but they'll never tell you until they sue you for libel or dafamation or such. Australians specialize in presiding over Kangaroo Courts (cf).

[SIZE=8pt]Watch out![/SIZE]


----------

